# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-29СМТ пожалуйста, помогите мне.

## Драган

Мои православные братья, пожалуйста, пожалуйста, помогите мне.
Я ищу эту информацию в течение более двух с половиной лет. Это детали из центрального топливного бака на МиГ-29СМТ. Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть шанс увидеть его, на каком-нибудь авиасалоне или где-нибудь, пожалуйста, сделайте снимок с близкого расстояния, на которое я могу сделать эти детали для моей модели в масштабе 1/48. Пожалуйста, помогите, это последняя часть головоломки моего исследования для этого модельного комплекта.Пожалуйста.

----------


## Red307

Если модель будет на шасси, там никто не увидит а если даже и увидят, не поймут, правильно или нет..

----------


## Антоха

> Мои православные братья, пожалуйста, пожалуйста, помогите мне.
> Я ищу эту информацию в течение более двух с половиной лет. Это детали из центрального топливного бака на МиГ-29СМТ. Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть шанс увидеть его, на каком-нибудь авиасалоне или где-нибудь, пожалуйста, сделайте снимок с близкого расстояния, на которое я могу сделать эти детали для моей модели в масштабе 1/48. Пожалуйста, помогите, это последняя часть головоломки моего исследования для этого модельного комплекта.Пожалуйста.


Задача ясна. сделаем через пару дней...

----------


## Драган

> Если модель будет на шасси, там никто не увидит а если даже и увидят, не поймут, правильно или нет..


Дорогой брат, модельные комплекты сделаны потому, что можно поднять модельный комплект и посмотреть все детали на самолете. Это и есть причина моделирования. Все уважают.

----------


## Драган

> Задача ясна. сделаем через пару дней...


Пожалуйста, брат, помогите мне увидеть эти детали с близкого расстояния. Пожалуйста, не забывайте меня.

----------


## Red307

> Дорогой брат, модельные комплекты сделаны потому, что можно поднять модельный комплект и посмотреть все детали на самолете. Это и есть причина моделирования. Все уважают.


И кто же их "поднимает"? Даешь чужим в руки?

----------


## Драган

> И кто же их "поднимает"? Даешь чужим в руки?


Я делаю модельные наборы для себя, и важно только для меня, как это выглядит. И с Божьей волей и одобрением они для меня закончились. Мне все равно, увидит ли это кто-то другой. Мне все равно, что думают другие. Важно, чтобы они были хороши для меня, и чтобы они были сделаны по моему стандарту. Если кто-то может помочь мне в моей сборке, это также воля Бога, как и все остальное. Я надеюсь, что это не сложно понять.

----------


## Драган

На нашем сербском МиГ-29 центральный топливный бак меньше, а на СМТ больше. Так что у меня есть доступ к нему в моей эскадрилье. Здесь я покажу вам, но я не только спрашиваю, но и даю. Но я ищу конкретные детали для этого варианта CMT, потому что я не могу видеть это лично, это в вашем доме мои православные братья, и именно поэтому я прошу помощи, для моего проекта. Это то, что я показываю вам сейчас, это фотографии на старых 1500 кг Вариант топливного бака. И детали с нижней стороны. Но так как у меня есть подробности для этого старого варианта, я прошу и ищу новый вариант топливного бака, который находится на CMT.

                       

Эта деталь важна для моделистов, потому что она никогда не показывается на модельных наборах, как она выглядит на самом деле. И для меня это важно, я сделала свои модельные наборы для себя и для своей коллекции ... так что это важно для меня.

----------


## Антоха

Снять баки не удалось... извините. Пришлось залезть под самолёт)))

----------


## Драган

СПАСИБО!!!!Большое спасибо, вы мне очень помогли, я не знаю, как поблагодарить вас ... может быть, дорогой Бог, сохранить вас и вашу семью и дать всем крепкое здоровье и много удачи во всем !!!!

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, теперь, когда у меня есть все физические исследования. Может кто-нибудь разрешить мне эту загадку из этой размытой фотографии, которая представляет собой маленькое красное число ... это красный 16-05 или 18-05 или 15-05? У меня есть только эти фотографии. Я сделаю синий самолет с 23 номерами из сирийской кампании. Кто-нибудь знает, как правильно это маленькое красное число на носу этого самолета. Спасибо.

----------


## Антоха

> Хорошо, теперь, когда у меня есть все физические исследования. Может кто-нибудь разрешить мне эту загадку из этой размытой фотографии, которая представляет собой маленькое красное число ... это красный 16-05 или 18-05 или 15-05? У меня есть только эти фотографии. Я сделаю синий самолет с 23 номерами из сирийской кампании. Кто-нибудь знает, как правильно это маленькое красное число на носу этого самолета. Спасибо.


На самолёте №*23* написано *16 05*, а на №*34*, который тоже имеет отметки о боевых вылетах, написано *01 05*

----------


## Драган

> На самолёте №*23* написано *16 05*, а на №*34*, который тоже имеет отметки о боевых вылетах, написано *01 05*


Еще раз ... большое спасибо дорогой православный брат.

----------


## Антоха

> Еще раз ... большое спасибо дорогой православный брат.


про "православного брата" это лишнее... акценты на этом можно не ставить.

----------


## Red307

Представляю, как это обидит мусульманина

----------


## Драган

Да, вы правы. Извините, если я обидел кого-либо.

----------


## Антоха

> Представляю, как это обидит мусульманина


что именно должно было обидеть мусульманина?

----------


## Red307

> что именно должно было обидеть мусульманина?


Что его не к той конфессии причислили

----------


## Антоха

> Что его не к той конфессии причислили


бред какой-то

----------


## Avia M

> бред какой-то


Так кредо у г-на соответствующее.

----------


## Red307

> Так кредо у г-на соответствующее.


Форумная шавка вылезла потявкать))

----------


## Red307

> бред какой-то


Драган, как представитель народа, имеющего очень длинную и напряжённую историю отношений с мусульманами может рассказать, сколько он вкладывает в слова "православный брат".

----------


## Драган

Пожалуйста, давайте просто остановимся здесь. Я сказал, что прошу прощения за использование этого префикса. Мы все люди. Я не имел в виду ничего плохого. Я не хотел обидеть чувства кого-либо. Ему это не нравится, и я ценю это, и я понимаю это. У всех есть своя воля.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Пожалуйста, давайте просто остановимся здесь. Я сказал, что прошу прощения за использование этого префикса. Мы все люди. Я не имел в виду ничего плохого и плохого. Когда я был в Косово, все русские добровольцы, которые были там, были православными. Поэтому я ошибся и назвал нашего друга православным братом. Я не хотел обидеть чувства кого-либо. Ему это не нравится, и я ценю это, и я понимаю это. У всех есть своя воля. Я иду с этого форума. Мне не нравится, когда люди спорят ни за что.


Драган, не бери в голову. У нас просто менталитет такой, даже анекдот на эту тему есть:

_Чем отличаются русский, американский и еврейский форумы?
- на американском форуме вы задаете вопрос и вам дают ответ
- на еврейском форуме вы задаете вопрос и вам задают встречный вопрос
- на русском форуме вы задаете вопрос и вам долго объясняют почему вы такой дурак..._

.....

----------


## Драган

Я действительно не имел в виду ничего плохого ...

----------


## Avia M

> Я действительно не имел в виду ничего плохого ...


Так это понятно всем, кто хочет понимать. Вам нет смысла так переживать... Удачи.

----------


## Red307

> Пожалуйста, давайте просто остановимся здесь. Я сказал, что прошу прощения за использование этого префикса. Мы все люди. Я не имел в виду ничего плохого. Я не хотел обидеть чувства кого-либо. Ему это не нравится, и я ценю это, и я понимаю это. У всех есть своя воля.


На самом деле, то что ты именно так обращаешься так, это не оскорбление, это национальная особенность. Я побывал в разных странах, многое слышал. У каждого народа свои особенности  Твое обращение абсолютно корректно и подчеркивает твой национальный характер 
Даже немного зная историю твоей страны можно адекватно воспринять это обращение.. 
Меня как раз смутило то, что твой собеседник тебя одернул. Я так подколол его. Но получилось как получилось))

Если продолжишь в той же манере, считаю, форум только обретет (не потеряет) некоторый колорит.

----------


## Драган

Все, что я знаю, это то, что русские добровольцы оставили свои кости вместе с нашими солдатами там, в Косово, и я, и мой народ никогда этого не забуду. В Сербии большое уважение к русским людям и ко всей истории сербов и русских Братская связь. С самого начала времени. Мы всегда помогали друг другу. Именно поэтому я и сказал это.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clEOVdmPuEw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0e7OEgXwhE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUhDcCYH3iI&t=29s
Там много много еще ...

----------


## Антоха

*Red307* Вы поразительным образом умеете из белого цвета вытащить чёрный... я не понимаю для чего? Вам нравится играть на эмоциях людей или это такая форма виртуально-диванного самоутверждения? 




> На самом деле, то что ты именно так обращаешься так, это не оскорбление, это национальная особенность. Я побывал в разных странах, многое слышал. У каждого народа свои особенности  Твое обращение абсолютно корректно и подчеркивает твой национальный характер
> 
> Даже немного зная историю твоей страны можно адекватно воспринять это обращение..


Я лично знаком с офицерами участвовавшими в марш-броске на Приштину и блокировании аэропорта Слатина. Я хорошо знаю о проблемах между православными сербами и албанскими исламистами.... Но мы с вами живём в светском государстве, где спокойно сосуществуют люди с различными вероисповеданиями и атеизм. У каждого народа свой национальный характер, но есть и общепринятые правила, которые позволяют людям соблюдать равновесие в обществе.




> Меня как раз смутило то, что твой собеседник тебя одернул.


Я не одергивал Драгана, а лишь обратил его внимание на то, что в обращении ко мне можно и не употреблять такую специфичную формулировку. Мы лично не знакомы с Драганом и в этой ситуации можно придерживаться общепринятых правил.




> Я так подколол его. Но получилось как получилось))


Шутка не засчитана, так как она "с душком"




> Если продолжишь в той же манере, считаю, форум только обретет (не потеряет) некоторый колорит.


Прошу Вас оставить своё мнение при себе. Этот форум создан для созидания, дружбы и обсуждения общих интересов связанных с авиацией... что не подразумевает "некоторый колорит", который может быть воспринят участниками, как разжигание межнациональной розни.

----------


## Антоха

> Все, что я знаю, это то, что русские добровольцы оставили свои кости вместе с нашими солдатами там, в Косово, и я, и мой народ никогда этого не забуду. В Сербии большое уважение к русским людям и ко всей истории сербов и русских Братская связь. С самого начала времени. Мы всегда помогали друг другу. Именно поэтому я и сказал это.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clEOVdmPuEw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0e7OEgXwhE
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUhDcCYH3iI&t=29s
> Там много много еще ...


Все россияне очень дорожат дружбой с Сербами! Русский и Сербский народы - братья! Именно поэтому вы всегда получите от нас помощь и поддержку!)))

----------


## Avia M

С юбилейного... (по теме :Smile: )

https://youtu.be/ZKmvn937fWY

----------


## Nazar

> Форумная шавка вылезла потявкать))


Что-бы вопросов не возникало. Недельный бан, именно за это оскорбление.

----------


## Драган

Пожалуйста, мои братья, не спорьте больше, я чувствую себя очень виноватым за это. Пожалуйста, будьте спокойны. Я прошу прощения за все, что я сделал неправильно.

----------

